# Kreissegment zeichnen



## SaftigMelo (6. Mai 2021)

Hallo,
ich versuche gerade mit Processing ein Segelboot zu zeichnen. Ich scheitere gerade an dem unteren Teil. Ich hab mir gedacht, dass ich ein Kreissegment dafür benutzen kann.

ich habe die Methode arc() dazu benutzen wollen nur es geht nicht.
[CODE lang="java" title="Der Aufruf"]arc(x, y, 20, 20, 45, 45);[/CODE]
Ich habe etwas mit den Parametern gespielt in der Hoffnung, dass das funktioniert.

Wenn es kein Kreissegment zu zeichnen gibt, hab ich mir gedacht, dass ich eine andere Form, wie z.B. ein Halbkreis, "zusammendrück" zu der richtigen Größe oder ich ein Trapez dafür benutzen kann.

1.) Gibs eine Methode für ein Kreissegment?
2.) Gibt es Methoden für das skalieren?
3.) Gibt es eine Methode für ein Trapez oder muss ich das mit einem Rechteck und zwei Dreiecken machen?


----------



## fhoffmann (6. Mai 2021)

In diesem Forum kennt sich kaum jemand mit Processing aus.
Versuche es doch besser im Processing-Forum unter https://discourse.processing.org/


----------



## SaftigMelo (6. Mai 2021)

fhoffmann hat gesagt.:


> In diesem Forum kennt sich kaum jemand mit Processing aus.
> Versuche es doch besser im Processing-Forum unter https://discourse.processing.org/


Ah danke. Hab das nicht gewusst das es dafür was eigenes gibt


----------

